# Whole House Generator Maintenance Contract



## ddfab1 (Jul 1, 2017)

I have a Generac 45kw Whole House Generator. Should I get and maintain a maintenance contract ($500 annually) which checks twice a year, cleans, provides filters when needed and changes oil once a year, or should I just pay someone to come out twice a year to do the same thing? It seems high to me.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

$250.00 seems pretty high to me per visit. How much does it cost for filters and such. What kind of cleaning? How much oil and what kind? Does this include checking plugs and such? 

That would give us a better picture of value.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

The X-Factor comes to mind...who is coming to perform this maintenance @ $250.00? Ron


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

It depends on how handy you are and if you feel comfortable doing it yourself. It is high to cover there travel cost and parts mark up. If they do what they are supposed to and not just look and walk away to say they were there then it may be okay. If it is a new unit it should take much, just a look over and clean any debris and bugs/critters.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Begs the question: WHY does the oil need to be changed twice a year? There will be only 26 light heat cycles on the oil. My heavily-used AIR-COOLED ZTR riding mower's owner's manual does not call for such stringent maintenance schedule, and I flog it like a rented mule. Once a year? Maybe, but why don't you purchase just one maintenance visit, watch them and see WTF is so expensive that they do? I bet no special left-handed screwdrivers or IQ above 90 are required...


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

"Usually" you buy a maintenance agreement to avoid OMG repair bills. If the contract also provides for this, might be worth considering. If all it covers are oil and filter changes I think someone is trying to sell you a bridge. Didn't see spark plugs, had a neighbor who had something like that and when his garden tractor needed plugs they were $22 each for a Briggs engine! However, if you don't know how or want to change plugs, etc......

Another consideration might be is the servicing outfit the authorized Generac dealer and stock parts? If so, does having an agreement in place get you priority service with a "discount" if needed? I've heard of contractors getting on the maintenance agreement gravy train but do not have trained techs or stock parts.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Guys, this is a three-year old thread.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah, nothin' like getting to the party late and there is only a little clump of melting sherbet in the bottom of the punch bowl...

Still, great vehicle with which to exercise discussion of the games played in the "Service Agreement" realm. Two houses down from me the guy has had a new standby installed for all of three months. Already having problems with it. Already learning what they don't tell you when they sell you a service agreement. Finding out that service parts availability is not high on the dealer's priority list. OR on the manufacturer's either. Apparently, references to urgency are conspicuously absent from the service agreement language, and while the servicing dealer said they would be onsite quickly, no warranties were offered at the time of the sale of the service contract, expressed or implied, that they would have the necessary parts and that repairs would be made quickly. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

OOPS, I couldn't have had a senior moment, I already had one this week.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup, spare parts are a good idea.
and during this covid, bad weather thing!!
spare parts are important!!
as well as spark plugs, oil and filter if your gen has a filter for oil, and air filters!

service contracts for a unit that is not ran much may not be worth it on a low dollar item.

but if the generator is over $10K and you are 70 years old and not able to do basic service any more.
then that contract might be worth it!!

not sure if i agree with running a lp or ng gen every week..
once a month yes!
just to make sure the valve springs get a work out..
but on the other hand seals can be an issue on a machine that is not ran at least 2 times a year.

and belts etc need to be replaced every 5 years or so..
some of our gens have time belts!!
they dry rot over time as well as heat..
some of these can add up to big dollars in repairs.


----------

